# Engine noise when warm at idle



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

Need help,bought an Audi A4 tfsi,2006.At cold starts engine makes no noise,but when it get's warm it's starting to sound like a Diesel,I've changed cam follower,changed all tensioners and belts.New oil 5w-30,what could it be?Chain tensioner?Any sugestions?







This makes me mad,don't know what to do.....I am a mechanic,so no problems to change parts needed.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Engine noise when warm at idle (edy777)*

wow, never heard a DI engine before huh?
well, uve been wasting money... cuz thats how these engines sound... they are basically like a diesel, but with spark plugs... direct injection, super high compression with a turbo charger. the injectors sound like diesel injectors when they fire off, so thats ur noise.
treat her well, replace the PCV system with a catch can and she will keep going... well, we hope anyways. lol


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Engine noise when warm at idle (Krieger)*

Thank you for post,if it is so,can you listen to sound of my engine,if i'll send you a sound clip?Just to be sure,I know how these engine sounds,but it's definetly has some extra ticking.Thank you once more.
I'am from East Europe and there is a problem to find somebody to know something about this engines.So I am trying to figure it out myself.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Engine noise when warm at idle (edy777)*

sound clip, make a youtube video


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Engine noise when warm at idle (edy777)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tNMgOl754k ,here is the sound when engine is warm,so you think it's alright? I guess it's not.It comes near 4th cylinder or catalytic converter.I need a proper opinions,to what it might be....


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Engine noise when warm at idle (edy777)*

Oh...I nearly forgotten,engine has 55k.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sounds like piston slapping....
Or a bad bearing...
Not a good sound if you ask me.
You probably need to have the engine opened up and inspected.....


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Sounds like piston slapping....
Or a bad bearing...
Not a good sound if you ask me.
You probably need to have the engine opened up and inspected.....

yea....i agree...thats a bad sound


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*

Crap....







That's definitely not what I want to do...As i understand new German cars are getting worst every year....







Any other thoughts?


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (edy777)*

those sound like BAD noises. before we go pointing fingers at german engineers..............whats the oil service history, and what oil?


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

The car was shipped from Georgia state,that's all I know,no previous history,I found some stickers that said it was running on Castrol 10w-60(witch as for me is not suitable for this model),Now I,m running on Elf 5w-30.Do you think oil could make such damages?It wasn't burnt,the color was gray before I've changed to Elf.I've driven it only for couple miles,and this rattle was there all the time...But only when engine is warm....


----------



## edy777 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (edy777)*

As for German engineers,I saw enough for few past years,a lot old cars on the streets rides with no problems with odometers up to 200k,I also own the Audi's original 5 cylinder vehicle,it's from 88'',no problems with engine,how is that suppose to be that engine with 55k is knocked,I just don't believe that....Or previous owner was an as....


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yeah, sounds like maybe rod knock or piston slap or something.
drop the oil pan. check the bearings and look for large metal fragments, if u see them, might be a shot bearing, bent rod, etc. if nothing, pull the head and have a peak.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow - only 55k - and this has happened? Other than...maybe following VW's retarded OCI's - any other reasons you guys can think of that this has happened (previous owner's actions?)


----------

